# Young County Lodge No. 485 Receives $20,000.00 Grant for Lodge Improvements



## My Freemasonry (Oct 9, 2011)

Young County Lodge No. 485 has been awarded a $20,000.00 grant from the Bertha Foundation, a local philanthropic group, to renew, repair and restore the lodge building at 403 Third Street in Graham, Texas.  These funds will match similar funds already marked at the lodge for this purpose.  

read more


More...


----------

